# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed >  [AVAILABLE] Low to Mid Volume Prototyping, Fast Turnaround and Affordable

## lucky8s

Need up to 10,000 prototype units in your hands next week? We've got you covered.

Don't spend thousands on tooling costs for injection molding, let us work with you to keep your order in budget and get it done fast.


Lucky 8s specializes in bulk order 3D print rapid prototyping at an affordable price and in your hands in a timely manner. We can accommodate orders up to 10,000 units and in most cases ready to ship or available to pickup in a week. 
We host a variety of materials and colors to ensure your prototypes are as close to production as possible. 

Visit us at http://www.lucky8sentertainment.com/#!bulk-orders/sm4ie to get a quote today, we'll respond right away!

We're looking forward to exceeding your expectations,

Christian
Owner
Lucky 8s
www.lucky8sentertainment.com

----------


## 3Dparts

looking to have these made
Need someone to scan and think 3d print them out.  Depending on costs can make more or less to be economical.

wheel center cap in 52mm ,NLA

see link for picture

https://www.screencast.com/t/ci8GY2vZKP

thank you

----------


## industrialforms

Hello we would love to help you with your project!

Can you sent us sample?


We have formlabs and photocentric SLA machines in house !
Get in touch for best prices!


https://industrialforms.co.uk/produc...aphy-apparatus



Hello from Industrial Forms!

We can offer really good prices and great service for your product !
Get in touch for free quote or project review by sending me email 
robert.plauszewski@industrialforms.co.uk  or true our website 
www.industrialforms.co.uk

Ohh please don't forget visit our gallery to check our project !
We are doing the best service only !

----------

